# *PIX - Chubbs chillin outside.



## striggs (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey ppl. I took Chubbs outside again & took a few pix.


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 30, 2010)

That's a "regular" B/W? Good lord...I figured it was an Extreme Giant until I saw which forum this was posted under. 

Cute kids, too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Goodness, he's huge! How long did it take for him to get so big?


----------



## striggs (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanx Slide. He's a regular b&w. Kebechet it took bout 3 yrs for him to reach 4 ft. He's a lil over 4 ft now. I need to weigh him again 2 get an accurate weight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

That's a BIG BOY. *whoa*


----------



## Nessie (Aug 31, 2010)

That is one beautiful Tegu!!! He seems fine with handling even at that size.....hope mine are so laid back. Does he hibernate?


----------



## brutus13 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm always so amazed everytime you post pics! He is beyond words. I can only hope for mine to turn out that laid back and beautiful. Side note I was wondering how do you post pics? I've tried and it never works for me.


----------



## ThrillHouse (Aug 31, 2010)

hes so awesome. keep posting pics! 

i read what you said about being patient with your tegu when "tameing" him.

i was just wondering, how did your tegu feel about being carried when he was one year? cause mine is fine with being around me and when i mess around in his cage, but he still doesnt really like to be carried.

its okay if he never likes it, i know i didnt buy a purse-dog. i was just wondering if they keep adjusing after the first year.


----------



## Nessie (Aug 31, 2010)

Got another question? was he a captive bred?? Just wondering if the imports tend to get larger or if that even matters??


----------



## Nessie (Aug 31, 2010)

Got another question? was he a captive bred?? Just wondering if the imports tend to get larger or if that even matters??


----------



## striggs (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanx Nessie, he's never hibernated. Good lookn Brutus. I upload em to photobucket then copy & paste the image link. Thrillhouse, when Chubbs was one he was more active, so when i'd pick him he'd move around alot more. For the most part now he'll sit on my shoulder & chill. when he get's fidgety i'll just switch shoulders or arm position. He was captive bred.


----------



## Stef41 (Aug 31, 2010)

So beautiful!!!

And those little boys are just adorable. The tegu is about as big as they are!!! Lol!


----------



## striggs (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanx Stef. He is just about the same size as my 3yr old lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

I think Chubbs is a very accurate name... definitely some of the cutest tegu pictures ive seen. 

Cute family as well, I'm 5 months so I'm a sucker for kids w/pet pictures!


----------



## carcharios (Sep 16, 2010)

He is huge. I thought my Kimo was big until I saw Chubbs. My guys hibernate too though so they don't have as much time to grow as your. He is awesome though - and huge for a normal B/W. You need to get him a mate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

He is huge! and VERY pretty! I can't wait until Otto(my hatchling tegu) comes! How big of a cage do you have for Chubbs?


----------

